# 'Moss' on window seals..



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello all,


My 1992 Scirocco has some lovely green 'moss' (that is the best way of describing it!) growing between the window seals, where the window comes up from inside the door. The car was not cleaned properly for at least a year before I got it, so it has accumulated.

What is the best way to get rid of it?
I have tried Mer window cleaner, and Auto-Glym fast glass - it improved, but it is still there.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Remove the strips (waist rail). They are a push on fit, but be careful as they have a metal inner, so if you bend them, there knackered.

Wind the window down, stand inside the car arms over the door frame with your fingers on the outer waist rail (an I making myself clear) this allows you to pull the rail straight up, very carefully and slowly starting at the back edge lift the rail. if it looks like your going to kink it then stop and push it back on.

Once you have the rail off, you can scrub it with something like a nail brush.

It also give you a chance to polish right up to the edge of where the trim was sat :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

I have to park under trees so I get this a lot  ........I just use a toothbrush during the wash cycle......seems to do the trick :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Machugtfour (Jun 1, 2006)

cheers guys!

Will get scrubbing!!


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

wouldnt you know AR works for autoglass


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

I use a toothbrush on mine too. Its a pain in the **** cause it keeps coming back. Is there anything that will kill it off??


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Moss killer :lol:

Have come across this before on a few cars, a good scrub and off it comes!


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

Used household bleach on an a Micra then wash, rinse and dry. Then finished off with tyre dressing. Moss never came back


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

A steam cleaner removes moss in seconds


----------



## Scooby Towers (Apr 15, 2006)

Steam Cleaner didn't touch it on my banger.
Ended up scrapping it with a old windscreen wiper blade holder (thin metal strip version) & steaming at the same time.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Some APC used neat and a stiff brush does it for me.


----------

